# Dell Venue 10 7000 Android laptop/tablet looks fantastic



## editor (Jun 17, 2015)

Dell have had several cracks at this and not got anywhere, but it looks like they may have hit the jackpot here. The design looks fantastic.






















> he Venue 10 7000 has a 10.5-inch OLED display with a gorgeous 2560 x 1600-pixel resolution, which beautifully shows off the bold colors and icons of Android 5 Lollipop. It comes equip with the same 2.3-GHz quad-core Intel Atom Z3580 processor as the Venue 8, helped along by 2GB of RAM. There will be some storage options that go up with price: 8GB, 16GB and 32GB. Plus, the tablet has a built-in microSD slot, which allows the 8GB device to expand to 64GB and the 32GB model to get a whopping 512GB of storage.
> 
> http://blog.laptopmag.com/dell-venue-10-7000-tablet-hands-on


It's priced at $499 upwards. Not available in the UK yet.

Dell: http://www.dell.com/us/p/dell-venue-10-7040-tablet/pd


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2015)

Big review here: http://www.computerworld.com/article/2936138/android/dell-venue-10-7000-review.html


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 17, 2015)

Looks decent alright.

I've just got a Dell XPS 13 and the build quality is ace. Easily on a par with a macbook air.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 17, 2015)

I quite like that tubular hinge too.

I've found one of the biggest problems with using a tablet as a book is always accidentally touching the screen with your thumb and activating something/turning a page by mistake. Having that thing on the side will make it more comfortable to hold.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2015)

After using an Asus Transformer for years, I know that an Android laptop is easily good enough to cover all the tasks I'd use an ordinary laptop for, and this one from Dell is definitely piquing my interest.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2015)

Another rave review: 





> If you're looking for Android in a more laptop-like form factor, this is it. The experience is easily comparable to Windows-based ultraportables and convertible laptops in the same price range, which is important. The most expensive version of this device is $680, and does a great deal to add purpose to a category of Android devices that have never really escaped the media consumption category. There's no doubt that the whole package is what we'd recommend, either. The tablet alone is decent, but with the keyboard it becomes something much more. It's fun to game on, enjoyable to work on, and despite the occasionally obnoxious software quirks the overall experience is great.
> 
> Dell has put their best foot forward here, and if history is any indicator you can count on an update to the next version of Android shortly after Google makes their offerings available to the world, so this is a device you're likely to enjoy for a while.


http://www.androidcentral.com/review-dell-venue-10-7000-series


----------

